# UMC S15 LCD TV Picture fault



## 007neutron (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, could anyone please help me, I have a UMC S15 LCD TV which works fine for a while then the picture will go off just leaving me with sound, I can disconnect the power for a while and all is fine again until it decides to go off again.

If anyone could help me with a solution to this I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds a lot like your inverter is failing and/or the backlight is going off. Shine a light on the screen from an angle and see if the picture is there but just not being illuminated. 

A light is shone from behind the panel to allow us to see picture content. However the lamp is not always directly behind the screen but in many cases there are a couple of lamps at the top and bottom of the screen behind metal covers. Tampering with these when you don't know what you are doing could mean a total write off, so be careful.

The loss of illumination could also be because of a faulty power supply or a faulty inverter board. Regardless of which it is, it's a job that requires great caution and should be done by someone with a lot of Electrical / Electronic experience.. there are lethal voltages inside electrical / electronic equipment .


----------

